# 1  2013

## 84

1  2013 ?

----------


## olynka1403

> 1  2013 ?


     I  2013 .   :
 -6-4, -6-5  -6-2.

----------


## strelka198

,    -6-5  -6-2?     ,    -6-5,    .    1         -6-2,       ,   ?     ,      -6-4  -           ,     .         ?

----------


## 84

3  -1,  6-2   6-4?  6-5  ?

----------

-6-5 -   ,      -6-4.

----------

.  .   ,  ,         ,      - "  .    (        ).           ???
     -1  2013., -6-4, -6-2     6-5..  3 ....
  ? ((

----------

:
1)  ;
2)  .
    . .

----------


## echinaceabel

> - "  .    (        ).


    ,    -      .

----------

checkxml   .   ().  CheckUFA   ,   .

----------

...    CheckXML-Ufa,  1.2.80  29.03.2013..      ..   ..

----------


## alinas1010

,     -2?

----------

!      -1,   ?

----------

> ,     -2?


 




> !      -1,   ?

----------

()  ,    .           6-10 .

----------


## ˸

!
   -1
    260   2.1
 "-  ,         "..        2 ,  6,  8...    "    "   ??    ?  .. 16 ??      )     ..      ...        )  
 -?

----------

?     ,  6 ,    ?
   8,     8

----------


## echinaceabel

> ? .. 16 ??


  16,    .    ,     .

      .

----------


## ˸

)             ... 2+6+8=16 
     - ...             ..         ..       8 ...      "   "       ( 16),       (8).. 
 )

----------


## 1

,      20/02/13,      ?     1    ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 1    ?


  ,    .

----------


## 1

,    ,    ?

----------

.

----------

6-1    ""

----------


## alinas1010

,     ,

----------

.   .

----------


## alinas1010

,

----------

> .   .


?????    .   1      10 ????   -15 ? 
 .       ,  ((((((((((((((((

----------

..

----------

!   -   !  1,5     !    40     8  1 ( ).   10   2 !!!   !  !

----------

> checkxml   .   ().  CheckUFA   ,   .


 ,  )

----------


## Veronika5585

**,  ,           10 ???    .   , ..          ?

----------


## fefelka

> ,  )


CheckXML-Ufa,  1.2.80  29.03.2013  http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_bashkor/admini...nie/19137.html

      -  .     (-,  -), ,     ,   1.         ,       :Frown:

----------

> ,  )


    "CheckUFA".      5     .

----------

> ,  )


     , .             .            http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_orenb/soft/  "CheckXML-UFA"

----------


## echinaceabel

,     . :Smilie:

----------


## ˸

++      -1  -6-4..  -6-2   ..   :

----------


## alexstrel

*˸*,   ,

----------

> ,     .


CheckXML ?    ...

----------


## ***

CheckXML   01.04.2013    ,      .      :Frown: 
 CheckXML-UFA   ,      .

----------


## OlgaK

.
         .

----------

> ?????    .   1      10 ????   -15 ? 
>  .       ,  ((((((((((((((((


    ... , ,  ,  ,  ,    ,  , ,  , ...  ,   ,          ..

----------


## anscor

-1   3  .     4- -   2.2.  2.3.     .    .    ?

----------

-

----------

,   + .   -)  . -)))))

----------


## ***

+    ?

----------


## E.Maria

!!!      1 ???  :Dash2:     ""     ...
    01.04.2013.  240  241 (  ,   )   (    )     :    = *. 201* +, -...,     *= . 202* +,-...  :OnFire:     201 -    1966/  ,   202 -    1967/  !!!  :Wow:    . 202 ..     1967 .  "    "   ...      ,     !  ???  :Hmm:

----------


## E.Maria

1    !  240 "...      "  .      ...    ...   ...

----------


## YUM

: 




> 1         
> 
>     * 1  2013
>     * 
> 
>                        (-1),     ()     2013 *.     15  2013 **.     ,    ,     .
> 
>      ,     ,      212-,      I  2013 ,   -1  ,       ,    .   -1             www.pfrf.ru   .         :
> 
> ...


  -6-4, -6-5  ! 
   ? 
 :Hmm: 

        ""http://www.pfrf.ru/providing_information/
  17   ...
 ,    ""    .      . ,      ,   .... :Bomb:  :Bomb:

----------

http://www.pfrf.ru/for_employers/23523.html

----------


## _

, ,      (    )    203, 213, 223, 233  2.1 -1?

----------

> 1    !  240 "...      "  .      ...    ...   ...


,    .      .

----------


## E.Maria

> 


  :      47  -    !!!  :Scare3:

----------


## YUM

> http://www.pfrf.ru/for_employers/23523.html


 !      !!  :EEK!:

----------

> !      !!


 :Smilie: 
" ()   .
 ,  !"

----------


## pretty

,      ,   15          !      ,  .  , 13      9 .....    3 : ,      ,   ,   10   .     (   ,   40...),  10    .... :War:

----------


## TatB

1      4.6.1  25.03.2013.   CHECKXML  03.04.2013       .  CHECKXML-UFA  29.03.2013  10   !   -!  ???

----------


## E.Maria

> ???


     ,    .    .

----------

> +    ?

----------


## TatB

> ,    .    .


 !        .    .         25-.    ,    !

----------


## E.Maria

> !


 :yes:

----------


## marina596

,    ,       ?

----------



----------


## strelka198

,    !  "-"     - ??     ,        ...

----------

?
 ?

----------

,  ,    ,      18 -6-5,      ,  -6-2  -6-4,   ?

----------

> ,  ,    ,      18 -6-5,      ,  -6-2  -6-4,   ?


-6-5     .   .
         -6-4.

----------

-  ,  -    ?

----------

!
,     ()  .
       .   ?
  ?

----------


## strelka198

> ?
>  ?


 :
"  !      :    -4   ,  , ( ,     : :1  : )
    ,   :-,        ,  ,   ,    .   1??

----------

> !   -   !  1,5     !    40     8  1 ( ).   10   2 !!!   !  !


 ,    .       ?

----------

> :
> "  !      :    -4   ,  , ( ,     : :1  : )
>     ,   :-,        ,  ,   ,    .   1??


    ?

----------


## strelka198

> ?


 1 8.2   2.0.46.8
           .     01.01.13-31.03.13    ,            ,   ,  -,   ,   ,        ...

----------


## 1975

, !    -     :
<></> 
Debug code: -1072897687
""   enumeration  " ".     ""   "".???

     , ...

----------


## E.Maria

.?  :Smilie:  
1.    -:  6-5,  6-4 ., ,    6-4. +     6-5   6-4.
2.    -:   6-2    6-2.
3. -1,       ?   -....

----------


## pretty

*E.Maria*,        .   ,   . :Smilie:

----------


## E.Maria

*pretty*,        ?

----------

> , !    -     :
> <></> 
> Debug code: -1072897687
> ""   enumeration  " ".     ""   "".???


: <>**</>

----------


## 1975

**,   !!!  ... :Frown:

----------


## Julyetta

-  -1,   2.2  2.3      ?

----------

.
   .
,   .

----------


## 1975

!       2013 .         4.34  1  2013 .   : -1, -6-3,   .    Check-UFA :

1.      -1,       . 
2. Debug code: 
        (: )    (:087-201-00). (   ).

   ?

----------


## Sventusi

!!!       ,      2013?

----------


## E.Maria

> 


16% ( - 15%)



> 


6%

----------


## Sventusi

*E.Maria*,    :      1959 ,    22%?    10000 (  2200 ),     2-   10000,   (     1600, . 600), 3-   8000, , (  . 1280,  . 480)  4-   5000,  (  . 800,  . 300)     :        5880,  .  1380!!!    1  .  17640,  . 4140!!!      ?

----------


## Veronika5585

,       (). Ѹ ,   ,    04.04.2013    .

----------


## E.Maria

*Sventusi*,     - ?



> ?


, , .

----------


## E.Maria

> Ѹ ,   ,


!  :Wow:      ...

----------


## Sventusi

*E.Maria*,      :Redface:        ,

----------


## Sventusi

*E.Maria*,       -1

----------


## E.Maria

> E.Maria,       -1


   "" , : 1  2.1  .

----------


## Sventusi

*E.Maria*,   )

----------


## 1980

> !       2013 .         4.34  1  2013 .   : -1, -6-3,   .    Check-UFA :
> 
> 1.      -1,       . 
> 2. Debug code: 
>         (: )    (:087-201-00). (   ).
> 
>    ?


,   ...       , -        ...    ?  ,    ...))

----------


## knopa5455

,      :[  6-4         - 1 :               ,     л, Ȼ, ˻, Ȼ, Ļ, һ, ѻ,                                .      ,   1  , ..... -)

----------

> :[


  ?
, .  .

----------


## knopa5455

(),- ?   (!),?

----------


## Lizard

,     :Big Grin:

----------


## knopa5455

?       ,         2012. ....

----------


## Lizard

1  ,    .... ,     -

----------

: "   enumeration  "    .     " "   "".      ""?    ,        "".  ,    ?

----------

?
   ?

----------

08.04.13.   2012  .

----------

> 2012  .


 2012  - 
 2013  -

----------

,  ,

----------

> 08.04.13.


  ?
     04.04.2013.

----------

> ?
>      04.04.2013.

----------

,   , "CheckXML     08.04.2013 ."    , ,  ,  .

----------


## knopa5455

, ?-)

----------

> , ?-)


CheckXML -   08.04.2013 .
CheckXML-UFA-   04.04.2013 .
 ..

----------


## 4

2 ,  .     .     -6-5,    -6-4,        .      .        . , ,   ?

----------

...       3 ...

----------


## pilsonis

> ></>
> Debug code: -1072897687
> "**" *** **** e*n*u*m*e*r*a*t*i*on  "* **".  *** ******* *** "**"  *** "**".


 ,      ,               .

----------

2013  .. **

----------


## knopa5455

> 1  ,    .... ,     -


,,,
   ?

----------

1  7.7  . 1.3 ( 209),     1 . 2013 .
     -6-2.   ?

----------


## 24

,          6.40.87

----------

,  6-5  ,  ?

----------

> ,  6-5  ,  ?


 -6-5   - -6-4.
   -6-5  .
      .-6-3   - -6-1(2),

----------

6-2 ?

----------

> 6-2 ?


    ?

----------

> 1  7.7  . 1.3 ( 209),     1 . 2013 .
>      -6-2.   ?


.   . ......................

----------

> ?


. . ................

----------

?     2012 .         .              (       ).       1  2013 .       .   ,       2012 ,      2013 .?

----------

1  7.7  ( 209).  -6-4    "        ".  .   ?

----------


## knopa5455

> ?     2012 .         .              (       ).       1  2013 .       .   ,       2012 ,      2013 .?


,    ,     ,     ,      ...   ...    ...

----------

.    5.      .      ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


-.   .

----------

!  .    1 8.2,  CheckXML+2   11.04.2013.    

***50:    1-  _______________2013_  ...

 -     . 
  <>    .

 - </>

 - 106,  29.

 .

----------

03.04.2013   :

</><//>
Debug code: -1072897535
** ** ''''  * * d*e*c*i*m*a*l.  *** ******* *** "*********"  *** "".
b. 	 	
30

<1/></1/>
Debug code: -1072897535
** ** ''''  * * d*e*c*i*m*a*l.  *** ******* *** "**********1"  *** "".
c. 	 	
30

<2/></2/>
Debug code: -1072897535
** ** ''''  * * d*e*c*i*m*a*l.  *** ******* *** "**********2"  *** "".
d. 	 	
30

</><//>
Debug code: -1072897535
** ** ''''  * * d*e*c*i*m*a*l.  *** ******* *** "*******"  *** "".

----------

> </><//>





> <1/></1/>





> <2/></2/>





> </><//>


  - .
  ? 
    ,  03.04.2013  .

----------

> CheckXML+2   11.04.2013.


   04.04.2013.
 CheckXML  08.04.2013.

----------

! ,     04.04.2013, .        ,    .     1 (2.0.46.8). !  !

----------


## Partykevna

,   ,     ?     ,      ,   ,       .

----------

"         2013 ".
        (  .2012 -  ,   2013 -  ).
   ?

----------

> "         2013 ".
>         (  .2012 -  ,   2013 -  ).
>    ?


 ?

----------

> ,   ,     ?     ,      ,   ,       .


    ,     ,    .

----------

> ?


   4.1

----------


## Bucom

"         2013 ". -  4.1
        .   :         ""        .     , , .      ,              .

----------

,       1 .
 ,   1 ,     ((
   -    .  ,  ((

----------


## Rom52

- 1   .  ?    ?

----------


## MMS

:
 "  !      :    -4   ,  , ( ,     : :1  : )
     ,   :-,        ,  ,   ,    .   1?? 


 .    ""-" "-"    -6"

----------

. , -, .          ( 2).              .       /  ,   - ,    ,  /  .. ,             ,        01.01.13  31.03.13.   CheckXml-UFA  :" 2.  **  * *** ** * (*) ** *** **  **  ** *** *** **  * ** ** *, * *27-1  *28-*» (27-2, 27-3, 27-4, 27-5, 27-6, 27-7, 27-8, 27-9, 27-10, 27-*, 27-) *  * ***  *** *** ** **. *** (*) ** *** **  **  ** *** *** **  **: 27-11-, 27-11-, 27-12, 27-, ***, **, **, **, **, **, *, ***, **, 27-14, 27-15  * *** **  **,  **,  ** *** *** ***** ** **  * ** *  * *****, *** ***** *, ***  * **, ***  ** 2-18 * 1 * 27 ***** **  ** **  *** ****  ***** **, *********27-18-2: 0"    ???              :EEK!:

----------

!  ,     -6-2, -6-5, -6-4. 1    .,          ? ..  +    .

----------

!

, ,    2  -6-4 (   ,           -        ),         ,    .   1     (  )?

----------

> !
> 
> , ,    2  -6-4 (   ,           -        ),         ,    .   1     (  )?


       ,       .    ,    ,    .

----------


## Svetyshka

> ,      :[  6-4         - 1 :               ,     л, Ȼ, ˻, Ȼ, Ļ, һ, ѻ,                                .      ,   1  , ..... -)


   ......  ?

----------

!   ...       ..   ...     , ..  ,      ...      .      -    .     1  2013     .   ,          .      .           ,      xml-   ???     !

----------

,   1     4 ,    3,     ,     
   2.1.      01 


***30: .  2.1.   01.
  [c.260 .4]4    [  ]3   
 ,  ?

----------

**, 4

----------



----------


## Sniss

! 
      1 . 2013.  
    2012.,      ,     ,     ,   :
1) ** **** ****  * ** ** *  ** * ** ** * ***  **** ** ***  ** **** ** ** * 6-2 * * ** * * ( ** ** ** 1 ***, ***  *** **** *, ***  3) ***, ****  *** **: -  1 ** * 144 ****  ** *** ***  * 3 ** 1 ** (-1) * * 150 *** ** **, *** **  * *** ***  * 3  * (-) ***  *** ***  * 100 *** ** **, *** **  ** *** ***  * 3  **(-) ***  *** ***. -  **  **** ***, * * 100  ** ** ** -1  * **** ***** ****: ( 110 -  114) - ( 140 -  144 -  100). ** **** * 150  100  * (+) ****  **  ****.***  * * 6-2:9867,16,**  * -1:9589,16;
      150 .      ,   ,   ,    ,      ,      . 

2)   :<></> 

Debug code: -1072897687
'**' v*i*o*l*a*t*es e*n*u*m*e*r*a*t*i*on c*o*n*s*t*r*a*i*nt of '* ** **  **'. T*he e*l*e*m*e*nt '**' w*i*th v*a*l*ue '**' f*a*i*l*ed to p*a*r*s*e.
      . 

    1  8.2 (8.2.16.352).      .

----------

> 1  8.2 (8.2.16.352).      .


  . 8.2.16.352 -  .

  2.5.66.2.

----------


## Sniss

> . 8.2.16.352 -  .
> 
>   2.5.66.2.



2.5 (2.5.66.2

----------

,    - .        ,   ?

----------

,          1        ,  -6-4       ???
       .      "             1 *".
      ??

----------

> ,          1        ,  -6-4       ???
>        .      "             1 *".
>       ??


 -  .       -6-4.  .

----------

,  ,    ,       
***30:    <>:  <>     ""    "_______________2013_" (     "__"  "_________"):

----------

> ,  ,    ,       
> ***30:    <>:  <>     ""    "_______________2013_" (     "__"  "_________"):


 1       ,      

  " <></> "          .

----------

> ,  ,    ,       
> ***30:    <>:  <>     ""    "_______________2013_" (     "__"  "_________"):


   ?       ,  , ,     ?

----------

5 ,   ,      .  :  ,/   .       / .      (((((((((((((((((((((

----------

,  ,   ,

----------


## Bucom

:     .      ( ),          ().

----------

> : <>**</>


,  -    ?

----------

> , !    -     :
> <></> 
> Debug code: -1072897687
> ""   enumeration  " ".     ""   "".???
> 
>      , ...


    ?      .

----------

> ?      .


  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 5 ,   ,      .  :  ,/   .       / .      (((((((((((((((((((((


   ,       .     ,  .  XXXXX /   .

----------

> ?


   ?  1          (    ). , ,  -   . 
  -   ?

----------

!  8 ,      1 .2013.    6-3 ,    1 .2013 .  2012. ?

----------


## Nika21

> !  8 ,      1 .2013.    6-3 ,    1 .2013 .  2012. ?


   8    6-4  2013

----------


## nat_lapulia

...        -1 ,   ?     6-2,  6-4,  6-5    ..     ?

----------

> ?  1          (    ). , ,  -   . 
>   -   ?


 .
  1,   "" ( ""),  , , .

----------

> ...        -1 ,   ?     6-2,  6-4,  6-5    ..     ?


 -  .
   .
  .

----------


## 8529

> -  .
>    .
>   .


  .          192.  , ,   ,    .

----------

> .          192.  , ,   ,    .


,     .   ,    .

----------

,     1 -          "  "   ( , ,    ..),        ? -6-4,  ,-6-5  -1? ?

----------


## Nika21

> ,     1 -          "  "   ( , ,    ..),        ? -6-4,  ,-6-5  -1? ?


-6-4 -6-2 -1

----------

> -6-4 -6-2 -1


   1       ,  -6-2  -6-4.     ,     ( )    (  ,   )  -6-5.     -6-5      ???

----------

> 1       ,  -6-2  -6-4.     ,     ( )    (  ,   )  -6-5.     -6-5      ???


-6-5 -   -6-4,    .

----------

> .
>   1,   "" ( ""),  , , .


,  .

----------


## 88

,        ,        1.5 ?

----------

,-       -   -1?   , ?

----------

:       1   2,    -  7...     ?

----------

!
      ,   ,    ,      -6-4   -1  203  213 ?
      -  ?

   !

----------

> ,        ,        1.5 ?


     ,   .    ""   ,

----------

> :       1   2,    -  7...     ?


  , ,           ,      3,4,5,6,  ,  7 -, ..

----------

!

      ,     2-    512000 .,         2013 .
             -1    .

  ?

----------

** ,

----------

> ** ,


  ,     2012        .

----------

:
100
114
144
150

----------

> :
> 100
> 114
> 144
> 150


100 69364,74
114 277739,05
144 258033
150 89070,79

     . ,      .

----------

!        PU_RSV.  3.4   :          .        - .    ? , ,    .

----------

,       ,    ,       .  ,    ?

----------

,  ,       06.05.2013.  08.05.2013.       01.04.2013  05.05.2013  ,  06.05.2013  08.05.2013 ,  09.05.2013  30.06.2013  ?

----------

" "              ""?

----------

-   

 1,5  - 
 1,5  3- -

----------

> ** ,


  ,  .
  1  2013   . 
2    ,    ,     1-  2013 .    
      512000 .  8000 .  2013 . 
        8000 .,       ,
          .

----------

